# Battle Mission Rumors!!!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well here we go...From warseer's Scryer in the dark! (This is pretty awesome looking to me!)



>>> Missions

There are 33 missions in the book, 30 army-specific missions and 3 universal special mission, though there is the capacity of being able to use any army for the "army-specific" missions. The missions are quite varied, using lots of deployment variants and one or two simple special rules. Each army gets eight pages: two pages of background and two pages for each of their three missions. Each mission has a graphic of the battlefield showing deployment zones, etc, along with mission description and special rules, and also how you can play the mission with different armies.
Click image for larger version Name: BattleMissions_spread.jpg Views: 685 Size: 115.2 KB ID: 81187

Determining which mission you fight can be done a number of ways:
- Each player rolls D6, the winner gets to use one of his army's three missions, chosen at random.
- Roll 1D66.
- Roll D6 on a table, giving you three choices (standard rulebook, method 1, method 2).


Army-specific Missions

>>> Please note: I will not be compiling a comprehensive breakdown of every mission, just maybe one or two things for each, for us to get an idea.
>>> Most missions have the army-specific player either having the first turn automatically, or on a 2+.

Chaos Marines

* Pillage
>>> Spearhead-like deployment.
>>> Objectives are placed as normal, however if the player controls an objective at the end of the turn with no enemy contesting, they get 1 Salvage/Pillage point. Whoever has the most at the end of the game wins.
* Black Crusade
>>> Kill point mission.
>>> All non-vehicle units have Without Number.
* Scorched Earth

Chaos Daemons

* Night Fight
>>> Board is split into 4 triangular sections. Daemon player deploys normally, however enemy rolls a D6 for each unit. On 1-4 they must deploy in the corresponding section, 5-6 they choose where to deploy.
>>> Night Fight rules apply.
* Invasion
>>> At the centre of the table is a warp rift. Four objectives are placed an equal distance between the rift and each table corner.
>>> Daemon player may either deep strike or enter from the rift as if from reserves.
>>> If for any reason an enemy comes within 6" of the rift they are instantly destroyed.
* Fight to the Death

Dark Eldar

- All Dark Eldar missions have the Dark Eldar player going first on a 2+.

* Dawn Raid
- Night Fight rules apply and stay in effect unless a 6 is rolled at the end of the turn.
* Slave Raid
- Whenever an enemy loses or is killed in an assault, a tally is made of the models lost, taken as prisoners which determines who wins the game.
* Feigned Retreat
>>> Table is divided into thirds lengthwise.
>>> Dark Eldar player deploys two units in the centre section, with the rest of the army in his own. Enemy deploys in the remaining section.
>>> Special rule "Come and get me suckers!": all Dark Eldar units get Hit and Run.

Eldar

* Pre-emptive Strike
>>> Kill point mission. All Eldar units are worth 2 KP, enemy troops 1, enemy HQ 3, and all others 2.
* Flank Attack
>>> Eldar vehicles with the Fast rule and embarked units may outflank.
>>> NOTE: reporter may be getting some aspects of Flank Attack mixed up with those from Mobile Defense...
* Mobile Defence
>>> All Eldar Monstrous Creatures, walkers and non mounted units start on the board.

Imperial Guard

* Prepared Assault
>>> This mission uses special paper bombardment markers. Guard player gets two, the enemy one. Players drop their markers from 36" above the table and where they land suffers a S8 AP(?) Large blast.
* War of Attrition
- All troops on both sides have Without Number.
* Trench Warfare
- Guard player gets to place a certain amount of terrain (6" long obstacles, razor wire, tank traps) in his deployment zone.
- Guard infantry >>> standing out in the open <<< that do not move from their starting point get a 4+ cover save. As soon as they move, it is lost and cannot be regained.

Necrons

* Ambush
>>> Enemy deploys within 12" (or possibly 6?) of the centre line running the long length of the table. They cannot deploy within 12" of the table edge, making the enemy stuck in a convoy-like line. Necron player deploys anywhere else on the table
* Reconnaissance in Force
* Implaccable Advance
>>> Board is divided into thirds lengthwise. One objective is placed in each section of the board.
>>> Nothing may outflank.
>>> Special rule "Objective secured": Whenever an objective is taken by either side and held until the end of the turn, it counts as secured. The unit may then move off the objective, but the player keeps it still.

Orks

* Blitzkrieg
>>> Both sides start with all units in reserve except Fast Attack.
>>> Any vehicles with the Fast rule may enter the board on Turn 1 on a 4+.
* Waaagh!
>>> Ork player may continue his Waaagh! for more than one turn. However after the first time, may not claim any cover saves at all. LoS rules still apply.
* Cut & Run
>>> Orks get Hit and Run, enemy gets Stubborn(?)(reporter thinks).

Space Marines

* Vanguard
- Marines deploy by Thunderhawk (and/or Drop Pod I think).
- Thunderhawk costs 900 points and takes up one each of Elite, Fast Attack and Heavy Support slots. Arrives automatically on Turn 1 and takes off again on Turn 3. If it is destroyed, Space Marines lose the mission automatically.
- All Marine infantry are scoring.
* Surprise Attack
* All-round Defence
- Marines are deployed in a square in the middle of the table, holding one objective.
- Any Marine model within 3" of the objective is Fearless.
- Enemy deploys on all sides, whoever controls the objective in the last turn wins.

Tau

* Vertical Envelopment
>>> Tau skimmers may enter play from the enemy's table edge.
* Counter-Attack
* Fighting Withdrawal

Tyranids

* First Contact
- Table is divided into six equal squares. All Tyranid units start in reserve and come in on a table edge determined by a D6 (corresponding to each square).
- (Possibly?) all non-vehicle units are scoring.
* Wave Assault
- Tyranid player divides his army into three waves. Enemy sets up in the centre of one table edge.
- One wave comes in per turn from any of the three remaining table edges. May not come in on one used by a previous wave.
* Infestation
- All area terrain counts as dangerous terrain.
- All Tyranid models gain Stealth, while the enemy gains Preferred Enemy.


Universal Special Missions

* Kill Team
- 200 points max.
- Special FOC: 0-1 Elite, 1-2 Troops, 0-1 Fast Attack.
- All models act independently.
- You may select three models in your army to designate as specialists, to give any USR from the book. None may be given the same rule.
* Linebreaker
- One side fields a normal 1500 pt army, the other... 3 Baneblades.
>>> Baneblade player wins if the total sum of primary weapons and ordnance leaving the other table edge exceeds 7(?)(or rules simliar to that).
* Clash of Heroes
- Only characters are allowed to kill off other characters.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

yaaaaaaay kill team :biggrin:

those missons look ace, roll on march :good:


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I think I'll probably get this book to use at the shop, it'll make a change from the three standard games that are wearing a little bit thin, also, it gives new meaning to the phrase "well rounded army" :grin:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

paper marker arty? lord almighty, otherwise looks pretty cool!

Nice to see KT been updated


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

They look ok not quite as good as i thought they would be.

I dont see the point in this one.
* Pillage
>>> Spearhead-like deployment.
>>> Objectives are placed as normal, however if the player controls an objective at the end of the turn with no enemy contesting, they get 1 Salvage/Pillage point. Whoever has the most at the end of the game wins.

Unless I am missing something its just the same as the rulebook mission if I had rolled spearhead and the obj one.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It means if you hold one at the end of every turn you get a VP. So it doesn't matter if you lose them all by turn 5 if you held them for the first four turns you win. 

Aramoro


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

I think they sound great. Love the sound of the orks missions, and the IG's to. I bet though that they all have something neat to offer once you actually sit down and play them. Also, I think I would prefer to play Kill Team more than any other game type available... I always though skirmish rules involving VERY small teams would be cool, even less than 200 points.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Flank Attack
> >>> Eldar vehicles with the Fast rule and embarked units may outflank.
> 
> Guard infantry >>> standing out in the open <<< that do not move from their starting point get a 4+ cover save. As soon as they move, it is lost and cannot be regained.
> ...


Ah-hahahahaaaaaaa. So much silliness potential... :laugh:



Witch King of Angmar said:


> Ambush
> >>> Enemy deploys within 12" (or possibly 6?) of the centre line running the long length of the table. They cannot deploy within 12" of the table edge, making the enemy stuck in a convoy-like line. Necron player deploys anywhere else on the table


I want to play this with non-Necron armies tbh, sounds like an amazing battle.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

* Clash of Heroes
- Only characters are allowed to kill off other characters.

The best one there!!!!!!!!!!! Nids Win. most armies characters are HQ's. the Bugs have one for each army slot  The doom of Malantai can just reek havok.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

all sound like good fun cant wait to see a hard copy myself - 1 thing tho no WH/DH that sucks as a wasted potential - how difficult would it have been to write 3 or 6 more missions?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

callred said:


> all sound like good fun cant wait to see a hard copy myself - 1 thing tho no WH/DH that sucks as a wasted potential - how difficult would it have been to write 3 or 6 more missions?


Knowing gw about 4 -6 years of a wait?

Also anyone else think the thunder hawk mission is funny?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Knowing gw about 4 -6 years of a wait?
> 
> Also anyone else think the thunder hawk mission is funny?


If its the one in which you must own at least 3 Thunderhawks, then yes, quite alot:laugh:

Okay, so Orks got the best stuff, hell, they`re worse than Space Marines getting, and sure the Guard stuff is little more than pointless, _but_ the Dred is nice for a Pre-Heresy force (Im guessing they had dreds in the 31st millenium?)


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Also anyone else think the thunder hawk mission is funny?


Wait could that mean the rumors of a plastic Thunderhawk could be True? They wouldn't but rules for something in a book if they aren't gonna make a model for it? Right? (aply heavy sarcasim)


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

bobss said:


> If its the one in which you must own at least 3 Thunderhawks, then yes, quite alot:laugh:


I read that as the Thunderhawk taking up three slots, not you needing three.

But I all honesty the IAA2 book having a T-hawk squadron and now this has got to point heavily at the plastic T-hawk being on the cards, tho exactly how soon is anyones guess.

I like the sound of the missions personally, they will make for some interestingly settup games. Im not sure how easy army selection will be tho, as you need to consider not only what you can gain from each mission, but also how screwed you can get playing against others.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Bubblematrix said:


> I read that as the Thunderhawk taking up three slots, not you needing three.
> 
> But I all honesty the IAA2 book having a T-hawk squadron and now this has got to point heavily at the plastic T-hawk being on the cards, tho exactly how soon is anyones guess.
> 
> I like the sound of the missions personally, they will make for some interestingly settup games. Im not sure how easy army selection will be tho, as you need to consider not only what you can gain from each mission, but also how screwed you can get playing against others.


I highly doubt we will get a Thunderhawk. The ''large'' kits (Tyrgon excluded - hell, there`s more plastic on a Land Raider) have sold poorly. The Baneblade, then the Shadowsword (+ variants) and Stompa...:no:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bobss said:


> I highly doubt we will get a Thunderhawk. The ''large'' kits have sold poorly.


There is a world of difference between selling as well as expected (the reality) and selling poorly.
The baneblade and the stompa certainly haven't done too badly, 
plus there are undoubtedly a few people who have started IG armies purely so they can field a baneblade


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Rough Percentage of 40k hobbyists who actively collect a Guard army: 15%
Rough Percentage of 40k hobbyists who actively collect an Ork army: 20%
Rough Percentage of 40k hobbyists who actively collect a Marine army: 50% or more.

I think there's enough justification for a Plastic Thunderhawk tbh, although it'll probably be smaller than the Forgeworld one so that the price could be less than £100 so the kiddies can buy it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

bobss said:


> I highly doubt we will get a Thunderhawk. The ''large'' kits (Tyrgon excluded - hell, there`s more plastic on a Land Raider) have sold poorly. The Baneblade, then the Shadowsword (+ variants) and Stompa...:no:


what makes you think they have sold poorly?the larger kits sell very well for there price range, the only item in the prize range that out sells the baneblade is the AOBR set.And when you consider that ABOR has such vast amounts of models and is the intro to the games its not surprising, but considering the baneblade can only be used in Apocalypse and by a limited number of armies thats pretty damn good,the stompa didnt sell as well as the baneblade but it can only be used by orks and in apocalypse so it was never going to have the same success rate as the baneblade, but thats why its produced in china, cost less to produce so they dont have to sell as many units to make profit.
With GW shanghai producing more of the larger kits i see no reason why we cant see more superheavies, but i think the thunder hawk will simply be too large for the table, but i can see GW expanding into aircraft in the next 5 years so never say never.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

They could always come out with a "reloaded" book, with wh and dh missions (if they have been redone by then, then all the better!) and maybe thats when the plastic thunderhawk may (or may not) come out??
i dunno, just speculation.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

THIS JUST IN! inquisition do have missions in the new book!


see - universal missions

:taunt:evil laugh:laugh:





 While i cannot confirm this alot of people that have seen the book did notice that GK, and DH are in the book.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I know I personally have 2 Baneblades and a Stormlord, plus a FW Thunderhawk, and I would still buy a plastic Thunderhawk, and eventually hope to purchase more of the IG superheavies, so I don't think sales are really their problem. I think it's just getting everything out that people want as fast as possible.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I wonder that in addition of the models released this month whether more will be released in April. 

The lack of miniatures for a book that affects the majority of most armies means that surely more will be released next month. We have yet to see the daemon prince kit and I am sure that plastic wraithguard, this ravager remake I have heard about. the romoured thunderhawk and a few other kits can be brought out at this time.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I wonder that in addition of the models released this month whether more will be released in April.
> 
> The lack of miniatures for a book that affects the majority of most armies means that surely more will be released next month. We have yet to see the daemon prince kit and I am sure that plastic wraithguard, this ravager remake I have heard about. the romoured thunderhawk and a few other kits can be brought out at this time.


Most rumors suggest we are only looking at IG, ork and SM models.

Plastic wraithguard is wishlisting.

I very much agree with the posters suggesting that an oportunity is missed, tbh as an Eldar player I will not be running out to buy this, I will just let the SM and ork players in my group get one.

I think GW have soo much on the players wishlists they would have a hard time producing it, and the T-hawk is a hard one, however a nice £100+ plastic kit would round off the store stocked models quite nicely


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

serriously? drop the template from 3 ft up? why cant they just make it scatter 4D6? Lets face it, a game story ful of smelly geeks? The fans are on. "Dam! The template fleww all the way off the table again!"

The other thing I dont get is why not just pick mission by 1D6 1-3 player As missions in book order 4-6 player B missions in order. Use th generic ones for armies that dont have any (inquisition) Equal chance for eacvh players mission, equal chance for each individual missions, one easy dice roll. 

Other than that pure win. 

Also, pure speculation, but there have been murmerings of SOBs being removed from shelves and speculation on an inquisition dex, maby they didnt put missions for the inquisition in the book because they will start puting the missiosn in the codex's? They released the book for extra profeit, and to get things to a starting piont, they release and inquisition dex with missions in it, and then the ball is roling. 

Just some speculation.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Col. Schafer said:


> Just some speculation.


It may be just speculation, but to me sounds like a solid idea

It would make for interesting variation in fights, and would let them release funky missions every new codex, not sure about balance - but I get the impression battlemissions ate the game balance ball


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i love playing terminate the daemonvessal from the daemonhunters book and the adversary rules, more of these with the inquisition book please!!


----------

